
The Nazi Bunker sitting under a Paris Train Station - Lightning
http://www.messynessychic.com/2013/02/13/the-nazi-bunker-sitting-under-a-paris-train-station/
======
iends
If you go visit the catacombs under Paris (which I highly recommend), you'll
get to go into a smaller, but similar bunker.

~~~
lostlogin
So that's what that is. The entry/exit is bizarre. I seem to recall coming out
in some sort or shared exit with a small supermarket or something like that. I
can also recommend the tour - great staff, very much off the beaten tourist
trail (or it was the day we went) and a great place. The massive cemeteries
are also worth visiting for the huge mausoleums and crypts and general
creepiness - on a dark day it feels like you have gone back in time 300 years
- until you hit the James Morrison grave trash and Wilde lipstick rampage.

